# Timbre inalambrico



## MuGGo (Dic 4, 2006)

hola

muy bueno el foro.

necesito q me den alguna referencia para construir un timbre inalambrico lo mas sencillo posible. por radiofrecuencia o lo q sea, y NO necesito q sea de mucho alcance.

gracias cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

Yo compré uno por 6 euros. Si consigues hacer un transmisor, receptor , la caja del timbre, el zumbador, el porta pilas, la caja del mando y demás componentes por menos dinero, te felicito...
Si lo que quieres es el esquema interno del transmisor y del receptor, me lo dices, ya que me llevará tiempo desarmarlo y hacer el esquema.


----------



## HASBLEYDER (Dic 18, 2007)

Yo compre uno pero  tiene muy mal alcance. Me podrian ayudar para mejorar esto.
Tiene un tornillo que lo giro para darle el alcance, este dentra y sale de una pequeña bobina. La pregunta es si debo colocar la bobina mas grande o que.

Gracias


----------



## noveolatele (Dic 26, 2007)

Mas que la bobina mas grande yo probaria a ponerle una antena exterior. Algunos comerciales ya llevan una antena externa pero, de todas formas suelen estar diseñados para coberturas de unos 50mts.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

Podrías adaptar el circuito de parlantes inalámbricos que están en los tuto..


----------



## electrodan (Ene 6, 2008)

la idea no es muy practica, pero podrias usar el circuito de un autito a control remoto


----------



## superdikan (Mar 30, 2012)

ANGEL TEMP dijo:


> Yo compré uno por 6 euros. Si consigues hacer un transmisor, receptor , la caja del timbre, el zumbador, el porta pilas, la caja del mando y demás componentes por menos dinero, te felicito...
> Si lo que quieres es el esquema interno del transmisor y del receptor, me lo dices, ya que me llevará tiempo desarmarlo y hacer el esquema.




te agradeceria mucho si meenviaselesquemao elcircuito para poder recrearlo
aunque no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica se muy bien seguir un circuito.
gracias


----------

